# Charging the Lezyne Zecto Drive LED lights



## DarrenH (29 Jan 2015)

Afternoon, evening CC'ers

For christmas, my dad purchased these lights for me and they where great, but when I came to charge them, I could not do so on either my Apple iMac, my dads PC and I have two usb plugs all to no avail. So I got my dad to send them back for another set and still the same. 

They say that all you need is either a USB port or a wall charger (to be purchased separately) to charge them. Does anyone on here have these lights for similar and have any problems. 

Darren


----------



## siadwell (29 Jan 2015)

Is the green charging LED flashing when you are charging them?
The charging port on mine is rather awkward - the rubber cover tends to push the plug so that it doesn't make proper contact and stops charging. I have a charger for a BlackBerry that seems to work better than others (it's a standard micro USB).


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (29 Jan 2015)

Due to the low amperage of USB socket, they take an age to charge when plugged into a computer. Faster charging is achieved with a proper mains charger... for which I use the one for my phone


----------



## DarrenH (29 Jan 2015)

siadwell said:


> Is the green charging LED flashing when you are charging them?
> The charging port on mine is rather awkward - the rubber cover tends to push the plug so that it doesn't make proper contact and stops charging. I have a charger for a BlackBerry that seems to work better than others (it's a standard micro USB).


No lights, no flashing nothing.

edit:
I have had another go at charging them and I do get a green flashing light, however I have really push the usb cable into the led light for it to charge, if I get go it stops charging. It works in theory, but not in practice .


----------



## siadwell (29 Jan 2015)

DarrenH said:


> No lights, no flashing nothing.


Try holding the USB plug in the port and jiggle it a bit to see if you can get a flashing LED (flashes about every second). It would be very bad luck to have two duff sets, so is more likely to be a charger-based issue.


----------



## CRVFR (29 Jan 2015)

Mine charges OK if I use the Lezyne USB cable provided, but if I try to use the cable from my Samsung smartphone it doesn't seem to connect properly. No idea why. My Cateye light charges up with no issues with my phone charger.


----------



## DarrenH (30 Jan 2015)

I have contacted Lezyne and there is a new usb cable which they are sending out as a replacement. Happy days.


----------



## Darren Gregory (30 Jan 2015)

As @CRVFR said use the provided leads. I have had problemes with other leads so try to only use the provided leads.


----------

